# latest button



## mls26cwru (Jun 14, 2016)

the latest button from my BGA refining... this one is a milestone... this puts me over 1 troy pound of gold refined!!! It has been quite the learning experience that I must thank you all for!!


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 14, 2016)

Really beautiful!


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 14, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous. Very nice


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 14, 2016)

That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## jason_recliner (Jun 14, 2016)

Just lovely.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 14, 2016)

Nice work! That is indeed a pretty chunk of metal. I can't stop staring at it. :shock:  

Congratulations on the milestone also!!


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 14, 2016)

A beauty there for sure!! 8)


----------



## richard2013 (Jun 14, 2016)

Very Nice button congrats,,,how many lbs of bga was process?


----------



## mls26cwru (Jun 14, 2016)

That was about 17lbs. If I recall correctly


----------



## archeonist (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## Luis (Jun 17, 2016)

mls26cwru said:


> That was about 17lbs. If I recall correctly


Regards 17pounds of only the top black of north and south bridges that should be half of a 5gallon bucket of BGA`s. Nice and clean job.


----------



## mls26cwru (Jun 17, 2016)

That was 17lbs total weight. About half the weight is in the black top... Also, I haven't tried to recover any gold from the bottom fiber parts yet... A certain portion of them separate into layers allowing me to remove the tin from the equation... those that do, I collect until I can throw a bucket full into my ap bucket and reclaim a little more gold


----------



## upcyclist (Jun 24, 2016)

Purty! And congrats on the one-troy-pound marker!


----------



## 4metals (Jun 24, 2016)

> the latest button from my BGA refining



BGA, big gold assay? Big green apple? What is that abbreviation for? Nice button though, congrats! How long to get the first pound under your belt?


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 25, 2016)

4metals said:


> > the latest button from my BGA refining
> 
> 
> 
> BGA, big gold assay? Big green apple? What is that abbreviation for? Nice button though, congrats! How long to get the first pound under your belt?



BGA - Ball Grid Array IC Chip package, most likely s/n bridge.


----------



## mls26cwru (Jun 27, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> BGA - Ball Grid Array IC Chip package, most likely s/n bridge.



indeed, these were all N/S bga chips. It has taken about 2 and a half years I think... I only manage to get a couple pounds of them so I try to save them up to do them at once... Usually in 20+lb batches.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh my. Gorgeous specimen!!!


----------



## Luis (Sep 8, 2016)

If you join all those pieces that weight one pound and melted together in one single beauty like the form of the big ingots at the gold reserve, will be an formidable piece. congratulations for reaching the pound.


----------

